# Takamine G330S



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Anyone know much about this guitar. Its a solid spruce top and nato back and sides. Not sure if this is solid or laminate.
I found one on Kijiji that was listed at $250 that he said he lowered from 350 (which I think was way over priced) I emailed and offered $100. He emailed back asking if I could do $150.
My purpose is to maybe do some experimenting with setups, nut filing, saddle, etc. Basically to use for learing setups and them maybe try to sell for a little profit.
Say any Takamine experts out there can comment?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

All I know is the F series is Japanese made and the G series is Chinese. But at ~$200, you probably already knew that. Any Tak I've played has been a very serviceable guitar - not junk like you can find in that price range. YMMV.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My Takamine was an awesome guitar. I had a made in Taiwan G series, but it had a beautiful sound. It was just a bit too big for me and uncomfortable to play


----------

